

Go 1.1.1 is released - enneff
https://groups.google.com/d/msg/golang-nuts/iJFhI8K5a2Y/ICf4fVqg3yEJ

======
zimbatm
Only bug fixes, mostly in the runtime. Some of them might be important if
you're running Go in production like "runtime: fix heap corruption during GC".

